# Progrämmchen für Symbian



## Highchiller (11. Sep 2012)

Hallo liebe Community.
Ich hab mir vorgenommen ein kleines Lernprogramm für mein Handy zu schreiben. Ich hab das Nokia E7 unter Symbian. 

Nun hab ich noch nie irgendwelche Programme fürs Handy geschrieben und hab überhaupt kein Dunst davon. Die Infos die man findet sind teilweise so unübersichtlich, weil sofot extrem weitschweifend, das ich jedes mal den Überblick verliere. Ich hab gehofft ihr könntet mir helfen um mir den Einstieg zu erleichtern.

Also ich programmier Grundsätzlich mit Eclipse. Soweit ich weiß brauch ich für Handyprogramme sowas wie JavaME? Muss ich das explizit irgendwo einstelln bei Eclipse das ich jetz ne andere Bibliothek verwenden möchte?

Und allgemein wie läuft das am ende ab? Soll ich meine Java-Datein in eine *.exe Umwandeln und diese aufs Handy spielen und dort "installieren"? Muss ich was beachten wenn das Betriebssystem Symbian ist?

Außerdem ist es ein Touchscreen Handy. Kann ich davon ausgehen das mir Symbian ein druck auf den Bildschirm als Mausklick übersetzt? :autsch:

Ach so viele Fragen und ich bin son noob... ich könnte das Programm null komma nix fürn PC schreiben aber fürs Handy... :bahnhof:

Ich hab auch schon Literatur gewälzt :rtfm: aber naja... die Fragen oben sagen ja wohl alles 

Also Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus.
Liebe Grüße
Euer Highchiller


----------



## schlingel (11. Sep 2012)

Hat denn dein Handy überhaupt j2me?


----------



## Gast2 (11. Sep 2012)

Moin,



Highchiller hat gesagt.:


> Ach so viele Fragen und ich bin son noob... ich könnte das Programm null komma nix fürn PC schreiben aber fürs Handy... :bahnhof:



dann nutze den Moment und Lerne etwas -> Qt &mdash; Qt - A cross-platform application and UI framework

hand, mogel


----------



## Highchiller (12. Sep 2012)

Gute Frage obs j2me hat... wie find ich das raus? Wenns nicht von standard her drauf ist, wirds nich drauf sein... :/

öh... ok?
Mit diesem Qt prog ich einfach mein Programm wie gewohnt und das bricht es mir auf Handyniveau runter? Wär ja perfekt


----------



## Gast2 (12. Sep 2012)

Moin,



Highchiller hat gesagt.:


> öh... ok?
> Mit diesem Qt prog ich einfach mein Programm wie gewohnt und das bricht es mir auf Handyniveau runter? Wär ja perfekt


öh - jain. Was genau gemacht werden muss im das Programm dann auf Symbian laufen zu lassen kann ich Dir nicht sagen (mal unter qtforum.de &bull; Foren-Übersicht fragen).

Bei mir ist es so das ich das ganze für ein ARM9 System zum laufen bringen muss (Qt basierend auf embedded Linux). Schwierig dabei war nur das Toolchain zu erzeugen und zum Laufen zu bringen, das liegt bei mir aber in einer eigenen VM (basierend Kubuntu 12.04) um das Hostsystem nicht zu "zerschießen". Dann ein kleines Buildscript um die Daten vom Host (über Dateifreigabe) in die VM zu kopieren und dort durch den Toolchain-Compiler zu jagen. Das verlief bisher ohne irgend welche Probleme (funktionierte auf anhieb). Das Buildscript kopiert mir dann gleich noch das Binary (mit den anderen Daten) via SCP auf das Gerät selber. Entwickelt wird natürlich unter Linux Mint.

hand, mogel


----------

